# Looking at Honda for my next snowblower



## sjm1027 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello all,

I have been an Aries owner for 15 years. I need some help to make a decision. I am looking at the HSS928AW/AWD. I have also never purchased a snowblower with tracks HSS928A. My driveway will fit 6 cars and it has a small incline. I store the machine in the shed with a 36” door then I have to take a sharp right to store it. Not sure it’s necessary to have tracks vs wheels. Other than the traction it gives you why would I want tracks?
Thanks in advance


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sjm1027 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been an Aries owner for 15 years. I need some help to make a decision. I am looking at the HSS928AW/AWD. I have also never purchased a snowblower with tracks HSS928A. My driveway will fit 6 cars and it has a small incline. I store the machine in the shed with a 36” door then I have to take a sharp right to store it. Not sure it’s necessary to have tracks vs wheels. Other than the traction it gives you why would I want tracks?
> Thanks in advance


I have both. Prefer the tracked model because the wheeled model has a tendency to ride up on the snow instead of digging in like the tracked. Also depends on your incline. I have a slight incline and the wheeled model has no problem. The problem usually is packed snow on the EOD , that is end of driveway or berm left by the plow. This is where the wheeled model usually rides up.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

The tracked is a breeze to operate. Look at the platform and surface area of the tracked model compared to the wheeled. The tracked just goes thru stuff, with the new rear shock setup, you can tilt the whole machine around the more stable tracked platform. The steering clutches make turning pretty effortless


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

It's all about the traction & the tilt: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1685087-post21.html, and as @*Nanook12* said, Honda's features make their HSS tracked blowers VERY easy to use.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I have the wheeled HSS928 and it can take some muscle to work with it, especially at the end of driveway pile left by the plow. I regret that I did not buy the tracked model which just pushes right through. On the plus side, the wheeled model can be moved easily without starting it. I just wheel it down the hill from the shed to the heated garage the night before a snowfall.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I can not comment on both, as I have only had wheeled all my life, never had any kind of "riding up" issue ???? I always use the gear for which the amount and type of snow requires with excellent results. I have many, so of course moving them around while they are off is extremely easy as well.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

I’ve always had a tracked blower, have never thought to myself “man I sure wish I had a wheeled blower this tracked unit just isn’t cutting it”, I can’t think of one reason why one would be better than tracks, and anytime I hear or read reasons people say they prefer a wheeled blower I don’t agree LOL.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

When you pull both of the steering clutch handles on the newer tracked Honda’s. It disengages the track drive and you can push it around without it running. Rolls along fairly easy. Not sure when Honda started doing that? Mine was new this Fall.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Speaking of the dig function, today was the first time I actually actively used it on a machine I built for my brother. I usually tell people not to use it as it can have the augers hit the pavement but I know on his machine I have the side mounted skid shoes that are properly adjusted so I didnt worry about the augers hitting the pavement. 

The snow on his driveway was packed in due to him driving his cars on it and lets just say that the dig setting really shined as the the HS1132 kept digging in and scrapping stuff off of the pavement. 


I love track machines, do not have experience with the HSS series just yet and as I am pretty happy with the HS series as it has yet to let me down, the EZ turn function sounds nice but I personally prefer the Japanese sourced bulletproof HST in the HS series compared to the Hydro-gear US sourced HST in the HSS series as it has had its issues since it was introduced. 

The main issue of machine slowing down to a crawl after warming up seem to have been solved but I have my reservations as I have heard horror stories about the Hydro-gear transmissions in the lawn mower world. 


Non the less, go with the track unit, do not try to move the machine on dry surface as that will put you off, the track machines are only slightly more difficult to handle in snowy conditions compared to their wheeled counterparts.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I have seen first hand too many to count Hydro-Gear transmission failures, I would not trust them at all.
The older Honda HS models used their transmission built by Honda, and they were a much much better unit.
The Hydro-Gear units would wear out the little pistons and cylinder blocks that hold the hydraulic pistons due to poor metals used in manufacture, then the machine would slow down when it got warm/hot.
I have repaired/replaced quite a few of them on various lawn and garden equipment and it is an expensive rebuild on them.
Its funny, the older HS models had no-where near the problems that the newer HSS models were having.
I would say to give the HSS model at least 10 to 20 years to prove itself against the HS model in reliability and operation plus its build and the bugs that had to be worked out of them, and to see if its Hydro-Gear can hold up to the Honda manufactured units that are still running flawlessly today at over 25 years in age.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

If you don't want to wait 10 to 20 years for your next snowblower as suggested above take a look at the Ariens lineup. I'd suggest the Platinum Series or even the Professional Series of Ariens. https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

In regards to tracked machines, try before you buy.
I bought a used HS1132 a few years back and hated the track drive and traded it for a wheeled machine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ST1100A said:


> I have seen first hand too many to count Hydro-Gear transmission failures, I would not trust them at all.
> The older Honda HS models used their transmission built by Honda, and they were a much much better unit.
> The Hydro-Gear units would wear out the little pistons and cylinder blocks that hold the hydraulic pistons due to poor metals used in manufacture, then the machine would slow down when it got warm/hot.
> I have repaired/replaced quite a few of them on various lawn and garden equipment and it is an expensive rebuild on them.
> ...


It's nice to hear someone questioning the HSS series as I have for the last 3 years. Time will tell. I'll always have HS series. Nothing wrong that I can't fix with them.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

ST1100A said:


> I have seen first hand too many to count Hydro-Gear transmission failures, I would not trust them at all.
> The older Honda HS models used their transmission built by Honda, and they were a much much better unit.
> The Hydro-Gear units would wear out the little pistons and cylinder blocks that hold the hydraulic pistons due to poor metals used in manufacture, then the machine would slow down when it got warm/hot.
> I have repaired/replaced quite a few of them on various lawn and garden equipment and it is an expensive rebuild on them.
> ...


Funny that the two shops up north here for Honda reported no Hydro-Gear failures! Combined they had sold just over 500 HSS models this year! I call BS on your so called “first hand accounts”...


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Nanook12 said:


> Funny that the two shops up north here for Honda reported no Hydro-Gear failures! Combined they had sold just over 500 HSS models this year! I call BS on your so called “first hand accounts”...


Thank you. With some on the forum all they say is what not to buy, but they never say do buy this. Don't buy the new stuff for 10-20 years, oh you can't buy friction disc because of wet disc syndrome buy hydro, but not the new hydro for 10-20 years..............


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

Sleevie said:


> You do realize the new tracked machines have power steering, right? So your statement is not applicable.



Try before you buy is always applicable.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Nanook12 said:


> Funny that the two shops up north here for Honda reported no Hydro-Gear failures! Combined they had sold just over 500 HSS models this year! I call BS on your so called “first hand accounts”...


Lets see, only 2 shops. I don't care how many were sold, we want to see how they are going to hold up and how long they are going to last before there are any problems with them.
I've been in the business well over 30 years. Honda is new with Hydro-Gear, using them only for the past couple of years.
I stated the Hydro-Gear used in various other lawn and garden equipment problems, and either rebuilding or replacing well over a few hundred HG units so far does give me a little bit of experience with them and working with their tech staff on why they were failing within a few hundred hours of use. We have also sent out many of the metal components to have the metallurgy analyzed, showing a poorer grade of metals used in production to keep the costs down.
That is why I mentioned that they will have to proof themselves to see if they will hold up like the Honda built units did for an extended period of time.
When people are paying the kind of money for a Honda, they expect them to perform like the older models did and not have all the problems the newer models have been having, no matter how minor they may be, they don't expect to have any problems with them at all. People are expecting the quality of the older machines in the new machines without the little "Bugs" in them.
Experienced people know of the build quality and longevity of the older Honda machines and expect the new machines to be just as good, they are buying because of the "Honda" name, and all the little "Bugs" the new ones have had have been hurting Honda's reputation of quality, that's why experienced people want to wait and see if HG can proove themselves to be as reliable as the older Honda's were, and only time will tell.
Again, Honda just started using Hydro-Gear the other year to cut costs, a thing the "Old-Timers" of Honda saw and are upset with Honda doing, "Cutting Costs"-Getting Cheaper with many things that Honda never did in the past.
So I call "BS" on your statement.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

Just to put this into perspective. These two shops sell on average 500+/- HSS Honda’s a year. They supply everything North of the Alaska Range. So last year and this year equals 1000 new HSS Honda Snowblowers without one Hydro-Gear failure... I ain’t buying your story.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That's only 2 years, that's nothing. I want to see how many hold up or have problems by the time they are at least 25 years old. They are still too new yet to proove themselves.
I don't care if they sell over ten million, that doesn't say if they are as good or will last as long as the old ones.They haven't been tested long enough yet. It doesn't say anything as to how many they sell, just that they sell a lot of equipment, nothing more.
You also have a lot more parts to go bad inside of them like the steering clutch dogs, how long before they wear out and jump out of gear or start slipping under a load? And when they do, do you know what that's going to cost to replace? Especially after the warranty runs out?
When you have the experience that I and many others have, then you can tell us how they are perfect, trouble-free and will never break down and last for well over 25 years at least without a problem.
They are still too new yet and Hydro-Gear does not have a very good reputation for longevity in the commercial and homeowner market as some of the other manufacturers have.
Where you are from, I don't think you have lawn equipment that has the hours on them like we have, to really get to see how the Hydro-Gear units perform and how long they last. We have many customers who have well over 10,000 hours on their equipment and some much higher, so they expect something to be built to last, and they end up getting rid of equipment that is Hydro-Gear equipped because they don't last as long as other drive/power-train equipped units do. They get upset when they have to bring them in for repairs and replacements all the time, and the machine is down and not making them money, it is costing them money instead, for repairs due to failure of the Hydro-Gear drive/power-train.
Our first Honda dealership opened back in '61, our second around '64, with motorcycle, ATV, power equipment and marine, so I have been around Honda for a couple of years now, besides all the other brands we sell and service.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Nanook12 said:


> Just to put this into perspective. These two shops sell on average 500+/- HSS Honda’s a year. They supply everything North of the Alaska Range. So last year and this year equals 1000 new HSS Honda Snowblowers without one Hydro-Gear failure... I ain’t buying your story.


Thank you once again. We keep hearing what not to buy for a period of time from others on the forum but at some point it would be nice to hear what these "wait periods of time people" recommend for tomorrow when there is 24"-36" of snow that is forecast.
Not everyone wants to put $500-$1000 into a 20 year old used machine and then another $500 in repairs halfway through the season. And what about folks new to the area? "Oh I'm bringing my 16 year old Honda HS that didn't get used in San Diego much so I'm all set!" And what about those changing living situations from apartments to housing where now they need a snowblower tomorrow? Guess they are out of luck, maybe they should wait it out some period of time until the snow melts.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I think it's true to say that _most_ machinery and household appliances that are built these days seem to be engineered to an overall lower standard than appliances say 30 years ago. It's a generalisation, yes, but I think overall it's true.

In the UK I ran a 1990 Japan built Nissan and whilst people laughed at it, it was bulletproof and enginnered to a high standard. Nissans of ten years later were of a totally different, lower, standard. That's just one example. 

Saying that, if the Hydro Gears were failing at a high rate in other Honda machinery I can't see Honda knowingly building that failure into other machines like snowblowers. Honda offer one of the best warranties in the business and they do tend to stand behind their products. 

From an engineering perpsective, I love the older HS series Hondas, the little I know of them. I like them for the same reason I like vintage motorcycles. But I also admire the refinement and ease of use of the HSS series.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like I'll be one of the long-range test monkeys that posts here – on the new US-built HSS blower. 

I'm in for the long haul, having owned one snowblower for 24 years (Honda HS828TAS tracked), then 2 for the last 4 years and I plan on keeping this HSS1332 for as long as I can. I'm 62 and I plan on doing my own driveway clearing until I can't anymore. We'll see how it goes. :smiley-char060:

I bought my HSS1332ATD in Nov 2015 and it’s been working just great. I did have the transmission replaced within the first 6 months and have a total of 110 hours so far. I would have double the hours if I didn’t use my 28 year old HS828 about half the time.

My overall take is the new Honda is so much easier to work – from moving it around when its off, or idling, to steering and adjusting the bucket on the fly. I also like that the handles are higher (average working height on the HSS: 36” compared to 34” on the HS) and with the ATD, no more broken shear bolts.

The thing I don’t like at all on the new one is the powered chute. It’s way too slow for my style of clearing. I can spin the chute around on the 828 so fast and with the HSS1332 I have to come nearly to a stop to move the chute around nearly 120° which I do at the end of the driveway to keep from blowing snow onto the road and back at my garage. The downside to the manual chute is how low the handle is.

My wish for a Honda snow blower: 28" bucket, GX390 engine, Japanese HS transmission, manual chute with crank handle on top of handlebars...and I'd keep the rest of the HSS goodies.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

With the September 2016 HSS928AWD, a new chute was added under warranty and a transmission reservoir added as well. Besides that, the machine has been working well. I like the electric start, the headlight, the triggers to turn it and the fuel shut off valve. @jrom is right about the chute. I live in Maryland so I probably have about 10 hours on the snowblower in three years. We had almost no snow last winter here. My wish is for the auger protection on the 928 here in America.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> I think it's true to say that _most_ machinery and household appliances that are built these days seem to be engineered to an overall lower standard than appliances say 30 years ago. It's a generalisation, yes, but I think overall it's true.
> 
> In the UK I ran a 1990 Japan built Nissan and whilst people laughed at it, it was bulletproof and enginnered to a high standard. Nissans of ten years later were of a totally different, lower, standard. That's just one example.
> 
> ...


hear you on the old Nissan's, bullet proof todays not so

"""Since 1999, Nissan has been part of the Renault–Nissan–Mitsubishi Alliance, a partnership between Nissan of Japan, Mitsubishi Motors of Japan and Renault of France. As of 2013, Renault holds a 43.4% voting stake in Nissan, while Nissan holds a 15% non-voting stake in Renault."" anyone knowing renault knows what they are junk!! 

vintage MC"S i'm also like wise, think i'll keep riding my 1961 harley FLH till i'm ready to look at the roots of daises


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

jrom said:


> My wish for a Honda snow blower: 28" bucket, GX390 engine, Japanese HS transmission, manual chute with crank handle on top of handlebars...and I'd keep the rest of the HSS goodies.


 I agree with most everything @*jrom* says here...

My ideal would be HSS1332ATD features plus:
28"-30" Auger Housing Height
iGX700 V-Twin Engine
1.5-2x Faster chute rotation motor
Height-Adjustable handles with a 6-8" range
Heated Grips
Factory Roller Side Skids & Drainzit
Dual LED lights or light bar mounted above the auger housing with an off switch
HS Transmission if there was no right-side gearbox (although the HydroGear has been working very well for me so far since the reservoir retrofit - just don't know yet about the long term)


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

87powershiftx2 said:


> hear you on the old Nissan's, bullet proof todays not so
> 
> """Since 1999, Nissan has been part of the Renault–Nissan–Mitsubishi Alliance, a partnership between Nissan of Japan, Mitsubishi Motors of Japan and Renault of France. As of 2013, Renault holds a 43.4% voting stake in Nissan, while Nissan holds a 15% non-voting stake in Renault."" anyone knowing renault knows what they are junk!!
> 
> vintage MC"S i'm also like wise, think i'll keep riding my 1961 harley FLH till i'm ready to look at the roots of daises


Love to see a pixs of that panhead?


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

87powershiftx2 said:


> vintage MC"S i'm also like wise, think i'll keep riding my 1961 harley FLH till i'm ready to look at the roots of daises


You're brave if you ride it with the original saddle  I've never had a HD but I love V tiwns; my love is 70s Moto Guzzis & Ducatis.


----------



## AKBEE (Feb 13, 2019)

I recently got a Honda tracked 1332 for use at my remote cabin on 240 acres that is 6 miles from the road. The intent is to keep snow manageable around the cabin and part of the drive for 3-400 feet. We just had 3 ft of snow on top of about 6" and it was followed by warming with some rain and another few inches of snow. I rode my wide tracked snowmachine in to the property and the snow conditions were horrible. The top 6" was firm and then it was as if hitting concrete, and some areas had slush at the bottom. I had only run the Hinda for about 15 minutes prior to Saturday just to get a feel for it, so I put it to work for over 4 hours and am very impressed. Not only does it have the ability to push against some heavy packed snow, but was also able to float above some where I wanted to shave off just the upper level. Traction on hills was great, but I got a bit cocky and got it stuck a couple of times. It is a heavy bugger trying to pull it back out! Despite the weight and tracks, it is easily managed. I could not be happier with the machine in the way it performed. I have 3 other wheeled machines and enjoy using them as well, but they cannot do what the Hinda was purchased for. I went with the Honda after reading and research, as well as my experience with other Honda products like generators and mowers. A huge point in getting the Honda versus Ariens was my favorite place to shop sells and services both Honda and Stihl so I wanted to stay with people I trust. Good luck with decision.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

'I bought my HSS1332ATD in Nov 2015 and it’s been working just great. I did have the transmission replaced within the first 6 months and have a total of 110 hours so far. I would have double the hours if I didn’t use my 28 year old HS828 about half the time.'
Tranny failure on a new unit within 6 months?? Looks like the test has already been decided to my satisfaction.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rooskie said:


> Tranny failure on a new unit within 6 months?? Looks like the test has already been decided to my satisfaction.


So, do I understand you correctly that you comfortably make decisions on a sample size of 1 out of hundreds of thousands? And @jrom is happy with his HSS machine... I believe that Honda went above & beyond for him based on his concerns about speed (not transmission failure, based on his original posts about the issue).


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

tabora said:


> So, do I understand you correctly that you comfortably make decisions on a sample size of 1 out of hundreds of thousands?


To be honest, my dealer could not replicate the slow-down problem I was having, and to Honda's credit, they replaced my transmission based partly on the fact that I documented time trials between my HS828 and the HSS1332.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I would love to be an official beta tester for Honda...or any other of the OPE manufacturers. I'm already an un-official B-Tester.

Send me your best stuff...and I'll give it the test. :smile2::nerd:


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

I was in a similar position. I went back and forth, back and forth, between the Honda 32 and the Ariens RapidTrak Pro 28". My garage is FULL and I don't need a 32" machine, but in my humble opinion, the small difference in cost vs the major advantage of the Honda 32 over the 28" Honda meant I was going with the Honda 32" or the Ariens. I spent several months looking at both. One day, I was ordering the Honda, the next, it was the Ariens. I ultimately went with the Ariens Pro RapidTrak 28". The difference in turning was amazing. The larger auger and impeller and no issue's with clogging chutes, along with 0% financing for 24 month's and the ability to get 10% off as a Veteran, I choose the Ariens. I believe if I went with the 32" Honda I'd be extremely satisfied too. I just didn't need a 32" machine and in my opinion, there's no comparison between the 28" Honda and 28" Pro Ariens. If Honda put the 389 CC motor, like on their 32" machine, on their 28", I still wouldn't have a machine probably as I'd continue to go back and forth trying to make a decision. Please don't think I'm bashing Honda. Not in the least. I have Honda mowers exclusively and love um. But I believe Ariens really came up with something unique and special with the RapidTrak, and whenever their patent runs out, I believe you'll see a lot of other manufacturers move to this design. It offers everything you want. It's sooooo easy to move, both running or off.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I ran a Toro wheeled for (10 years?) - when we got the house and the snow removal went way up (had to shovel the roof due to horrible stalagite build up)


Poor things just fell apart. 



So while not a Honda (see note) I went with a tracked machine.


Why? Back yard, grass. Toro was great traction (had chains) but dug in. Had 300 feet of pathway and half the roof to blow away from the house so that was critical. 



Neighbors all have wheeled machines of various makes and they do fine on paved driveways.


My driveway is fairly steep at the bottom, Toro did fine (again it had chains). 



The lock forwarded bias of a track machine does help dig in but I managed with the Toro on my other driveways. 



One reason I keep saying Toro is my landlord bought an MTD 10 hp, we sure needed it there. Sadly it would not move the wheels if any resistance. All looked good, it just did not spin wheels which is useless as that is what you need at times, drive looked fine and the rubber disk was pliable and not hot spotted. 



So, nothing wrong with wheeled and the Tracked has done all I could ask over the years and then some. 



All the arguing about the new HSS is pretty lame. If you need a blower now? You buy it. Do the best you can with whats been handed. As noted, the MTD was close to useless. 



Yamaha dropped the Hydro-static , not many failures but they cost more than a new machine to replace it so they went rubber disk drive and never had an issue with ours. 



NOTE: When I got the Yamaha Honda only had 5 hp x 24 (I needed the narrow width) and it had a very low chute height. My brother had one and it just took too much hp out of it with the hydrostatic drive. The chute control at the time was horribly awkward (another brother moved his up though it never worked quite right). It also did not turn like the Yamaha. 

Now? Electric chute, trigger control on the turn, high chute and 7 hp?). Things change, some get better, some are gadgetry and you just have to do the best you can with what you are faced with. 



The best answer is honest operational experience and see how that fits into what you feel will suit your situation.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

penna stogey said:


> Love to see a pixs of that panhead?


yep before i chopped it when first obtained and after as it now still sits, rode it as a dresser ny to ca and back that old seat was comfie than the old dog was a police special made for hours on the road


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

next blower for me will be honda thanks to all of you guys and gals. used to be a toro red blood guy not any more, to much china in toro, at least with honda i know where it's made and of better engineering.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

87powershiftx2 said:


> yep before i chopped it when first obtained and after as it now still sits, rode it as a dresser ny to ca and back that old seat was comfie than the old dog was a police special made for hours on the road


Killer bikes man, thanks for sharing...Those old classic never die.....My Big Black Moped is more refined, and all the comfort features, sorry, I'm to old to be like those young cool kids!!!!


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

glides rule!!


----------

